# CT..anyone out?



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in Somers, theres a hair under an inch the last time i checked..any word or thought as to how much we will get? haven't put the plow on, don't wan tto jinx it... anyone going out tonight?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm about to head out to hit the commercials here in central mass, this will be the second push since friday....


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

nothing here in SW CT, Just over a dusting, but our town was out salting again.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Just a dusting nothing more than that:crying:


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Got about an 1/2 inch here, the town crews were out, even put a blade to it.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dusting here and nothing in the long term forecast. Plow goes in the garage today.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

We went out last night for salting and deicing our commercial accounts, and then again this morning. Walkways were done with back pack blowers this morning. This was the first event of the year where we could service all of the accounts. 

I did actually see some people plowing commercial accounts.....I think they are going to have some unhappy customers who feel they got over charged.


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

.5" on the coast. Backpack Blowers to commercial walkways & calcium/sand early this morning. It looks like Thursdays chance is all done as well. Gone out 1x this year, for Commercial accounts. Not making any extra $$$ on residential accounts, but saving on fuel overall. It keeps up like this & I'm going start doing spring clean-up and mulching.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I was thinking this morning that I am grateful that all my snow equipment and trucks are paid for right now. I am a skid steer payment but we have been able to work that for most of the winter so far. So even though I am not making extra from plowing at least I am not like a lot of others. I have noticed a lot more 1-2 year old plow trucks for sale around here.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

Making payments on both...it sucks and money is more than tight, but i would never sell. in fact i thought about buying a spreader the other day. that might be a wise choice, i think thats where the money might be this year.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Marbleman;357294 said:


> We went out last night for salting and deicing our commercial accounts, and then again this morning. Walkways were done with back pack blowers this morning. This was the first event of the year where we could service all of the accounts.


I did the Same Exact thing...Back packs work nice when the wind is not blowing the snow back in your face!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Once again...no snow here in NJ...what a surprise!:realmad: :crying: ! There's no snow to speak of in the forecast...hope we get some snow soon, not just 1/2" dusting we got last week  !


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

we got about a half inch salted all my commerical accounts plus sidewalks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive come to realize and accept its not gonna snow at all this year. Whatever...after complaining last year about our terrible season....looking back at it seems like a dream. By this time last year we already had 38" and this year have 1".


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

06HD BOSS;358562 said:


> Ive come to realize and accept its not gonna snow at all this year. Whatever...after complaining last year about our terrible season....looking back at it seems like a dream. By this time last year we already had 38" and this year have 1".


That is Simply Unbelivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL at the Hoe depot


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS;358562 said:


> Ive come to realize and accept its not gonna snow at all this year. Whatever...after complaining last year about our terrible season....looking back at it seems like a dream. By this time last year we already had 38" and this year have 1".


I'm with you, man. We still haven't gotten 1" of snow in one 24 hour period yet this winter. I think our total accumulation record is at around 1.3 inches or so. I didn't let it bother me for the first several weeks of the season, but now it has just gotten ridiculous. I can't expect to even come close to breaking even this season.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

It doesn't matter what happens the rest of the Winter it is a big lost compare with last Year.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

And Last year wasn't really anything to write home about either.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's funny how at this time last year, I was saying "This sux, no snow, but at least we know there's no way next year can be half as bad". Yeah, right.


----------

